

How to receive text messages using ASP.Net/Twilio Video - MarkJHagan
http://markhagan.me/Samples/Receive_SMS_Text_Using_Twilio_ASPNet

======
MarkJHagan
This is the follow up video to this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3913736>

